# Hoeven - Satrom Debate



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hoeven Interview - Click for Streaming Video

What do you think? I'm not a big Hoeven fan, simply because of his actions with our hunting the past few years...but have you ever seen a politician get caught in a lie this bad before?  Ouch!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Geeze, didn't you feel a little embarrassed for him? About the same as the BS rhetoric that comes out everytime one of his croneys issues a press release on the hunting issues. Wouldn't you love to see him in a discussion on hunting issues when he actually had to tell us what he thought without his usual stance on things being laid out by someone else.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The hammer fell on Big Eddy's show today too!! Sucks to be him today. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh yeah. I found a place that sells "Hunters for Satrom" bumper stickers. Can't find one that says the same for Hoeven. :wink:


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

:eyeroll: :lame:


----------

